# Charplaner funktioniert nicht mit Umlauten im Charakternamen



## Stanzilla (18. März 2008)

Der neue Charplaner (http://www.buffed.de/charplaner) funktioniert nicht, wenn der gesuchte Charakter Umlaute im Namen hat. 

Beispiel:

Man sucht nach "Arcádia" findet mehrere Chars, deren Umlaute aber leicht verkrüppelt aussehen und der "Laden" Knopf funktioniert nicht. Sucht man nach "Muqq" oder einem anderem Namen ohne Umlaute funktioniert alles bestens.


----------



## Victo (19. März 2008)

Kann ich so bestätigen,í,ì und î im Namen erkennt die Suchleiste ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Annina83 (19. März 2008)

Kann ich auch nur bestätigen finde meinen char leider so net!


----------



## Taylaamagan (19. März 2008)

Sucht euren Char in wow Arsenal. Da wird der Link in der Adresszeile anders dargstellt. Kopieren euren Namen raus.

Wórf zb als W%C3%B3rf
Diesen komischen Namen einfügen und es geht.

Allerdings stimmen die ganzen Stats net. Ich hab Planer weniger +heal als ingame.


----------



## Beowolve (19. März 2008)

Problem korrigiert, alle Sonderzeichen sollten jetzt funktionieren.


----------



## Stanzilla (19. März 2008)

Beowolve schrieb:


> Problem korrigiert, alle Sonderzeichen sollten jetzt funktionieren.


Das ist richtig, danke schonmal. Der "Laden" Knopf geht trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Astoran (19. März 2008)

Stanzilla schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, danke schonmal. Der "Laden" Knopf geht trotzdem nicht.




Kann ich nur bestätigen. Char wird gefunden, aber wenn man auf "Laden" geht passiert nichts.


----------



## Beowolve (19. März 2008)

Welcher Char z.b.?


----------



## Astoran (19. März 2008)

Beowolve schrieb:


> Welcher Char z.b.?



Habs jetzt nochmal versucht und es geht nun wirklich, dank euch.


----------



## Natálya (19. März 2008)

Beowolve schrieb:


> Welcher Char z.b.?


Mein Charakter "Natálya". Sie wird zwar gefunden, aber wenn ich auf laden klicke passiert nichts (hab ich schon mal wo geschrieben).

Und auf der Seite des Planers steht oben "Hallo Nat?a. Heute ist der ... Du hast keine neuen Nachrichten." usw usf. Also diese Anmeldebox meine ich.


----------



## PS666 (19. März 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> Mein Charakter "Natálya". Sie wird zwar gefunden, aber wenn ich auf laden klicke passiert nichts (hab ich schon mal wo geschrieben).
> 
> Und auf der Seite des Planers steht oben "Hallo Nat?a. Heute ist der ... Du hast keine neuen Nachrichten." usw usf. Also diese Anmeldebox meine ich.



Jo, wird jetzt richtig angezeigt. Nur laden kann ich ihn auch nicht.


----------



## Colenzo (19. März 2008)

Bei mir das selbe problem. Er findet zwar den Namen Legádia. aber laden geht leider nicht :-(
vielleicht funktioniert es ja die tage. 

Nur weiter so buffed team. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanzilla (19. März 2008)

Beowolve schrieb:


> Welcher Char z.b.?





Stanzilla schrieb:


> Man sucht nach "Arcádia" ...


----------



## Taylaamagan (20. März 2008)

Unter MSIE kann man laden. Unter Firefox nicht.


----------



## Annina83 (20. März 2008)

Taylaamagan schrieb:


> Unter MSIE kann man laden. Unter Firefox nicht.




Kann ich nur bestätigen es funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowolve (20. März 2008)

Also ich teste und entwickle mit FF, und bei mir funktionierts.
Verwendet ihr eine Betaversion oder habt ihr 2.0.0.12 !?


----------



## daburner (21. März 2008)

Beowolve schrieb:


> Also ich teste und entwickle mit FF, und bei mir funktionierts.
> Verwendet ihr eine Betaversion oder habt ihr 2.0.0.12 !?


Hi ich verwende FF 2.0.0.12, mein Char lässt nich auch nicht laden.

Name : Daimen 
Realm: Festung der Stürme

Problem liegt wohl an dem Umlaut im Realmnamen

falls ihr das mit JavaScript realisiert sollte euch ....

unescape() 
escape()

....weiterhelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz
Daimen


----------



## Belatar (21. März 2008)

Habs gerade nochmal mit "Laden" probiert....

Char "Nêssa" funktioniert im Firefox 2.0.0.12 nicht.

Grüße,
der Bela


----------



## KidStealth (27. März 2008)

Belatar schrieb:


> Habs gerade nochmal mit "Laden" probiert....
> 
> Char "Nêssa" funktioniert im Firefox 2.0.0.12 nicht.
> 
> ...




Hallo auch...

habe firefox v. 2.0.0.13 hier und die gleichen probleme. mit firefox chars mit sonderzeichen importen klappt nicht. im ie dagegen ohne probleme.

aber ist immerhin n workaround 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atalante (28. März 2008)

Jaìna geht auch nicht (hab dann doch ma IE gestartet damit gings.. hoffe nicht all zu viele viren mit importiert ^^)

das ist shift und ´ taste plus i, evtl. gehen nur bestimmte sonderzeichen nicht ?

greetz


----------



## Xantes (17. April 2008)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem bis vorhin an zwei Rechnern. Beide FF 2.0.0.13. Ich denke ich konnte den Fehler identifizieren.

Anscheinend liegt das Problem am Cookie mit der folgenden Bezeichnung: "charplaner_currentname". Einfach löschen, dann geht es. 

Probierts aus. Sollte das bei Euch auch funktionieren, dann teilt das hier bitte den anderen mit.

Mfg, Xantes


----------



## m3o91 (21. April 2008)

Xantes schrieb:


> Ich hatte das selbe Problem bis vorhin an zwei Rechnern. Beide FF 2.0.0.13. Ich denke ich konnte den Fehler identifizieren.
> 
> Anscheinend liegt das Problem am Cookie mit der folgenden Bezeichnung: "charplaner_currentname". Einfach löschen, dann geht es.
> 
> ...



Es hat geholfen , danke ..


----------

